# Me ha dado por ahí



## Antpax

Salut nois,

Tinc una dubte. En castellà quan algú et demana perquè has fet una cosa i no hi ha raó diem "no sé, me ha dado por ahí". Hi ha alguna expresió similar en català?.

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Salut nois,
> 
> Tinc un dubte. En castellà quan algú et demana perquè has fet una cosa i no hi ha raó diem "no sé, me ha dado por ahí". Hi ha alguna expressió similar en català?.
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



 

Hola, Ant,

Jo dic "m'ha agafat així" o simplement "n'he tingut ganes", "m'ha vingut de gust".

Espera altres respostes, que segur que hi ha un munt de frases diferents.

Salut.


----------



## Cecilio

Jo he sentit dir "M'ha pegat per ahí". En català hi ha algunes expressions amb el verb "pegar" que es corresponen a expressions amb "dar" del castellà, per exemple "pegar una volta" o "pegar una ullada" (almenys en valencià).


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> Jo he sentit dir "M'ha pegat per ahí". En català hi ha algunes expressions amb el verb "pegar" que es corresponen a expressions amb "dar" del castellà, per exemple "pegar una volta" o "pegar una ullada" (almenys en valencià).



Tens raó, Cecilio. Per aquí no se sent, però. Jo ho associo a valencià o, com a molt, a occidental. De fet, fins i tot llegint-ho em surt dir-ho amb pronunciació occidental.


----------



## Antpax

Hola nois,

Moltes gràcies a tothom.

Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A Mallorca també se sent molt el verb _pegar_.


----------



## Dixie!

Per aquí es diu "M'ha pegat per aquí", o bé "m'ha agafat així" (com comentava Betulina), tot i que diria que se sol dir més la primera.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Per aquí es diu "M'ha pegat per aquí", o bé "m'ha agafat així" (com comentava Betulina), tot i que diria que se sol dir més la primera.


 
Sí: jo tinc un amic de Flix i el verb _pegar_ és un clàssic de la seva parla.


----------

